# I want to purchase a good Cigar Rum - Suggestions?



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I am usually a Single Malt or Port guy, but I'm open to new experiences and I know in the Land down under (Miami that is) Rum is a Cigar Staple. 

So what are some good Rum's to pair with cigars available in the States????


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Mayers Jamican


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I love the Sailor Jerry Spiced Navy rum...while its a little sweeter, it goes with alot of mixes and packs a real punch as far as rums go.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

http://www.ministryofrum.com/rumdetails.php?r=679

Vizcaya VXOP


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

TOJE said:


> http://www.ministryofrum.com/rumdetails.php?r=679
> 
> Vizcaya VXOP


that sounds awesome but there's no retail shops for it in ny according to the website:mumbles:


----------



## reefman-cl (Aug 12, 2007)

give Rhum Barbancourt a shot. Its a haitian rum and its absolutelty incredible.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

My favorite is Pyrat XO


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

jitzy said:


> that sounds awesome but there's no retail shops for it in ny according to the website:mumbles:


I think Vizcaya VXOP is Cuban so no US sales...????


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

GreySmoke said:


> I think Vizcaya VXOP is Cuban so no US sales...????


It's made in the DR now. I've used it at some of my cigar events. But I really have no idea where to buy it. I would contact IMEX.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

You can buy it online...its about $43 a 750ml bottle.

http://mondoliquor.storesecured.com...uban-style-rum-vizcaya-rum-classic-detail.htm


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Matusalem is very good too.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Zya or Ron Zapaca 23 Anos...Expensive but worth it.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I second Ron Zacappa 23 yr old. Its my favorite by far!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Havana Club 7 year old. I keep a flask full next to my bed and take a sip before I shut my eyes. lol
I picked up a case in Canada a few years ago.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

have any havana 15?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Aye, Ron Zacapa is excellent, can go with the 15yr. for a bit less cash, it's still outstanding. Also 10 Cane rum is another goto for me in the rum department.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

I second the 10 Cane & Sailor Jerry havent tried the Ron Z, though I have herd great things about it


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Another Vote for Zaya 12 year. Just about finished off a bottle of it.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Bigfoot said:


> have any havana 15?


I'm not telling YOU!!! :lol:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Ben ,when you decide and get some I will come taste test it for you to make sure it is of a high quality. HA HA Flint


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

You're on. As soon as it wams up and we can hurf on the deck....


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

http://www.wine-searcher.com/redire...//www.hitimewine.net&merchant_id_F=313&ad_F=Y

$40 plus shipping

 








$31.99 plus shipping


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Ben, sounds good I need to road trip up north with my wife. I agree on the warm weather bring it on. Flint


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Appleton Estate

http://www.appletonrumus.com/discover/Default.aspx

But i havent had much rums, but thats been my fav so far..


----------



## cubapete (Feb 15, 2008)

I have to agree with the havana club 7 yrs if your buying cuban from canada go for the crystal edition www.havanaclub.com


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

I dont think I ever tried any that I remember. Never tried single malt scotch or anything like that either...Ive heard its like another expensive hobby, so maybe I don't wanna!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

tommy bahama golden sun


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Ben, just take a trip to Binny's and grab the Zacapa 23 anos. You won't regret it. I'm all out unfortunately or I'd offer some to ya.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I would love to try some Ron Zacapa 23 but can't seem to find it in St. Louis. I found it online but they want $14.95 shipping.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I like the Flor de Cana Centenario Gold 18 Year.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

mitro said:


> Ben, just take a trip to Binny's and grab the Zacapa 23 anos. You won't regret it. I'm all out unfortunately or I'd offer some to ya.


You twisted my arm I got the Zacapa 23 Anos and a Sailor Jerry just for good measure...


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Ron Varadero is my fav. For non Cuban I like Appleton and Mount Gay. I also want to try the Puerto Rican Havana Club.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes you can't go wrong with some Zaya 12


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

BrianEE93 said:


> I would love to try some Ron Zacapa 23 but can't seem to find it in St. Louis. I found it online but they want $14.95 shipping.


Thats my problem too. I really want to try this rum also but shipping for 1 bottle is just insane and doesnt warrant the purchase.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I had to try both so when I got home I uncorked both bottles. The 23 Anos is remarksable and will pair very well with the flavor profile of the cigars I love. Also the Sailor Jerry has a nice sweetness that will pair well with Chocolatly maduro's. ummmm

Thanks everyone for your recomendations - I suppose I'll get around to trying them all but it may take a few...


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed them. I think I'm going to get the Zaya next since I've never had it, but comes so highly recommended.


----------



## Mr Majestic (Apr 19, 2007)

Appelton 18 year old or 21 year old if you can find it. I know you can get it at the airport in Jamacia.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Mount Gay Extra Old is also very good. Not quite as sweet as Ron Zacapa 23. Sometimes, when I'm not in the mood for anything too sweet, I will go for the Mount Gay. I will also second what a lot of people have said and recommend the Zacapa, though. It is also very good.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Appleton Estate.. I think it was either a 12 or 18 year old. Little rocks and you are good to go..


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Just finished my bottle of Appleton Estate Extra (12 year old)..

What a way to end the evening..:biggrin:


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

My all around favorite is the Cruzan Single Barrel Estate Rum from the U.S. Virgin Islands.

http://cruzanrum.com/product-single.html


----------



## Red October (Feb 11, 2008)

*Zaya. Very good!*


----------

